

JavaScript Trickshot: E4X - sofarsogood
http://ilker.de/javascript-trickshot-e4x

======
robocat
> Oh, E4X is an official ECMA Standard, by the way.

I just noticed in passing this comment on MDN:

"Note: for each...in is part of the ECMA-357 (E4X) standard, which is not
widely supported by non-Mozilla browsers, not part of the ECMAScript
standard."

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Statem...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference/Statements/for_each...in)

------
pkmays
Reading the E4X spec, it says the XML stuff will be folded into future
standards. That obviously has not come to pass. I'm guessing JSON is the
reason.

------
tlb
I never saw the advantage over parsing a string, like
toXML('<foo><bar/></foo>').

